# Front derailleur cable routing check



## C83L5oD (Mar 8, 2011)

Can you guys check my cable routing on my Shimano Deore front derailleur? There doesn't seem to be any cable guides that route the cable around the derailleur, and it just seems too simple to have the cable go straight down since most front derailleur cables I've seen wrap around the derailleur. Otherwise, it works fine the way I have it routed though the cable just hangs down btetween he rear wheel and seat tube.


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks fine to me. It's a dual pull so if your cable came from the bottom it would wrap around it first.


----------



## C83L5oD (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for checking.


----------

